# finished my 1st batch



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2016)

I think it went well. 

I wiped off the blanks with my fingers after removing them from the juice, but I think I will wipe them with a paper towel also next time to limit the amount in the foil. Is that what yall do? 

I had a little difficulty keeping the temp right, but I think i got it figured out.
One of the pieces of wood poked thru the foil and it started leaking. I turned it over and it seemed ok. But why didnt the juice that spilled out cure? It was still liquid.

Is there a way to tell that the inside is not cured before you screw up the blanks?

I sent a few blanks to friends who turn pens so they can give me a rating and to say thanks for the advice they gave me on lathes and such. No pics. They look the same only harder . 

I cut up some stopper blanks for the next batch about 1 1/2×3 - 1 3/4×3. Will dye some of these. 

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jun 6, 2016)

I wipe them off with a paper towel like you are talking about. As far as the curing, what I do is just bake em until the outside is cured and then add another hour to the bake. It probably is cured inside but I do this just as an added measure of caution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

